# Tattoo artists in NYC/Ny southern greater area/LI(/and not to far upstate) RECO plz



## yellow (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey

I need some ink done. I want someone whos excellent at black/grey ink particularly. I also need someone else who's good at color ink for my girl.

Please tell me who you go to, and their specialty.

Thanks


----------



## the fuhrer (Feb 18, 2013)

Check out Vincent Castiglia. Thank me later.


----------



## yellow (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks for the reco brother, hes EXACTLY what im looking for, good fuckin call man....ill tell you how it goes


----------



## thrsher (Feb 21, 2013)

i can recomend you some good artist, what exactly are you looking to get. dark arts, portrait, realism, new school, traditional? whats your budget


----------



## yellow (Feb 22, 2013)

thx man, got ur pm, the work looks awesome (like yours)


----------

